# Wie bekomme ich das genau so hin?



## Sam06 (7. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne eine bestimmte Collage erstellen nur leider weiß ich nicht wie ich die hin bekomme. Kann mir da evtl jemand bei helfen?
So soll die collage aussehen nur halt mit anderen bildern: http://www.babyforum.de/gallery/files/9/0/5/amy2original.JPG

Ich habe mit cs3 schon mal den anfang probiert nur leider kam ich dann mit dem weißen rahmen nicht weiter. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Leola13 (7. November 2008)

Hai,

wie immer viele Möglichkeiten :

- eine Auswahl erstellen (Rechteckwerkzeug) - Auswahl - Auswahl verändern - Rand -  Grösse eingeben - mir Farbe füllen

- eine neue Ebene erstellen - Auswahl erzeugen - ,mit Farbe füllen - nach unten ziehen

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Sam06 (7. November 2008)

cool danke. Das habe ich hinbekommen.

Kannst du mir evtl noch sagen wie ich die sonne hinbekomm?

Vielen Dank


----------



## ink (7. November 2008)

Moin
Neue ebene erstellen und mit dem Pinsel einfach die Sonne zeichnen.


mfg


----------

